
Digital 100, most valuable boot strapped company - kjhughes
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2012/10/04/digital-100-most-valuable-boot-strapped-company/
======
smartwater
It's sad that he still doesn't know how to use an apostrophe after all these
years.

~~~
smartwater
You learn apostrophes in elementary school. It's not asking that much, really.
But thanks for the downvote.

